# Alliance 550, Nokian or Bkt



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Looking at better tractor tires, alliance 550, bkt ridemax 696, or Nokian? Prices vary, its hilly terrain. Any real world experience? All I can find on the net is ads and suggestions with out experience. Hopefully someone has run both side by side. 

Thanks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Look into Michelin, I just bought a set, middle ground as far as price point, $1000 more then bkt and about $2500 less then Nokian...
hopefully they will work out


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Im looking at getting the goodyear titans on my new tractor, dont know anyone with them but I like being a ginnea pig.
*https://www.agdaily.com/news/titan-expands-goodyear-r14t-crossover-tire-line/*


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

i have both. i have alliance 550 on a jd2555 2wd have them about 5 yrs now have not to put chains on since great tire about half the price of nokian i buy them again no question. nokian tires on the front of fendt 716 same age saw sum improvement over the ag tires but not much i would buy the alliance 550 over nokian any day winter tractors only. wear has been about equid for both


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Looks like michelin only goes up to 8 inch rim


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

28 inch


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

What about Nokian tri2 vs hakkapeliitta? Will the hakkapeliitta last if used in the summer some?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've only used Nokians, they make a huge difference compared to ag tyres. It's like going from ice skates to suction cups.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Nokian tri2 or Nokian hakkapeliitta?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've only used Nokians, they make a huge difference compared to ag tyres. It's like going from ice skates to suction cups.


I have nokians on a kubota m6 and I find they don't clean out very well at low speed

once you get yourself a clean area to start and you push from there it works well but snow seems to load up in them otherwise if you back over a row or u plowed area


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I think they're Tri2s.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think they're Tri2s.


Mark do you have stock tires or your 244K? My 908M has "maybe" 50/55% tread left on stock tires, a lot of guys swear by snows here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

512high said:


> Mark do you have stock tires or your 244K? My 908M has "maybe" 50/55% tread left on stock tires, a lot of guys swear by snows here.


I got it with Michelin somethings. Not overly impressed.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I got it with Michelin somethings. Not overly impressed.


thanks Mark


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'll try to remember to look at what they are in the morning. Bringing it to our upfitter to try to figure out a better plow control. 

I talked to the sales rep...the new ones have Nokians.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr.Markus said:


> Im looking at getting the goodyear titans on my new tractor, dont know anyone with them but I like being a ginnea pig.
> *https://www.agdaily.com/news/titan-expands-goodyear-r14t-crossover-tire-line/*


I have them on front of 2 of my L 6060s. They are a lot better than R4s in the snow. They do seem to wear quicker thou. I have a set of Bkt Snow Trac on the front of my L5740. After 3 winters they still look new. For the money I like the Bkt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

512high said:


> Mark do you have stock tires or your 244K? My 908M has "maybe" 50/55% tread left on stock tires, a lot of guys swear by snows here.


Correction...they are Firestone Utility.

Still not a fan. I think we're around 1,000 hours on they're past 50%. The operator was struggling with backdragging last year already. Obviously they're better going forward, but still not that impressed.

I did get a snow tread retread for my 544G last year, very similar tread pattern to Nokians for significantly lower cost. They are truly amazing. Never once lost traction with them, even pushing our 18' pusher. I remember watching our sub slipping and sliding with his tyres. Lost momentum, but never spun or had to take a smaller bite.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I think my owners manual for my Cat had three manufacturers , Michelin ,Dunlop, Firestone


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

What are you guys running your rear tires at for pressure? My nokians are 480-80-30. Thanks!


----------

